# ms pharmacology or phd pharmacology after m.b.b.s



## rathiyogesh (Feb 18, 2007)

i have completed m.b.b.s Now i want to take admissions in ms or phd pharmacology in u.s.a. so is it possible to get admission in such course if yes then what is requirement please reply#confused


----------



## rathiyogesh (Feb 18, 2007)

please reply


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Not really sure about how many universities accept mbbs in lieu of their regular requirements, which are undergrad already completed in the US. Your best bet would be to find a university of your choice and contact them directly.

PS

*Do NOT double post.* There's no need to post again and again asking people to reply to your thread. If no one replies, there's usually a reason. People don't always have the answer.

Read *the forum rules here *before using the forum.


----------

